# thinking about another pup..mmmmmmm



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

so just wanted to see what you all thought...which im sure, since were all GSD lovers here, you all will tell me to go for it. however, my birthday is coming(26th of dec) and my wife asked me wanted to wanted...and i told her the obvious,haha another GSD pup... shes fine w it, as long as we get another male(shes not a huge fan of female dogs since she grew up w one and knows the maintanence of them..... but now im kind of thinking...shoud i get one right away, is it too soon? Bacon just turned 3 months and is doing well...will another pup just get him jelious...we found a popular breeder here in Belgium(http://couppez.be/) and has a few pups at a very good price...and theyre already good to go home...the pups are 8 weeks right now, making a close 1 month difference w Bacon...just wanted to see what you all thought...experiances perhaps? if everything goes well. and i get my mind straight, we'll be picking one up tomorrow


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

No, I don't think you should get another one this soon...

The general rule is to wait til pup #1 is about a year. You need to focus on the current one being trained and dependant on you, not his super cool new brother.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

See your mental health professional. You are certifiably nuts!









Although it is very tempting to take the heat off by getting another dog, you really need to wait. (Because it will be more than double the trouble.)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with GSDElsa!

I can tell you from my personal experience that it is difficult having two dogs so close in age. I adopted two that were over 1 year and they are 3.5 months apart. While in many ways others might say it is no more work than having one, I feel that it is. There is twice the poop to scoop, twice the training expenses, twice the vet bills, twice the food bills and so much more. You should focus on Bacon now and solidify your bond with him. Give him the individual attention, training and socialization he needs. I know it is tempting to get another, but trust me, focusing on Bacon will pay off and you have plenty of time in the future to get a 2nd GSD.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

very true, and thats one other thing i had on my mind...that and just the family convience of another one. right now baco nis just one shot short of his anti-parvo booster(forget the correct medical terminalogy) which he'll be getting next month, so we havent really been able to bring him out in the open public yet. and if we did get another one, and when we go, we'll feel bad when we cant take the new one out. just some other stuff on my mind about getting another one...but you got a good example on your last post


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Bacon just turned 3 months and is doing well...will another pup just get him jelious...


Not about jealousy (that's one of our 'human' emotions







) so much as actually cheating him out of all the time/love/training/one on one time you WOULD be able to give him if he was able to be your lone dog for a bit longer.

Most responsible breeders know this and refuse to sell 2 puppies at the same time, or to someone with such a young puppy. Breeders who are just out for the $$$$$$$$$$$ could care less though









Here some sites that talk about issues/problems with 2 puppies at the same time http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/double_trouble.pdf

http://leerburg.com/2dogs.htm

It's really doing what best long term for your current puppy. Not about how we just love to have those adorable pups around the house! 

I personally wait about 5 years between dogs, but since I also want a well trained (and do agility) as well as well socialized adult dog, I realize that's how much time it takes me to devote to one dog at a time. I try to get one dog 'practically perfect' and THEN add another. 

Truthfully, the other reason I have the age split IS a selfish one and all about me me me! It has to do with looking way in the future to 12 years (hopefully







) and when my dog(s) are seniors. The vet bills, medication, physical difficulties a senior dog usually has is much better for me to deal with one at a time. And having to deal with lifting/carrying one senior with older dog arthritis issues, I KNOW that my aching back can only deal with one at a time.... Let's not even get into the final vet visit and making that decision when it comes.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I can tell you that I went nuts, three of my GSD's each is 6 months apart from the other. I can say that while the three dogs are great each one has suffered from not getting enough of my time when they were younger. What I mean by suffered is that they didn't really develop into their full potential and that was my fault.

So I would never do it again.

Val


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds good, thanks for the advice guys! going to take all your advices and wait the next one out...thanks again


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Why are females more work than males?
I think its the opposite!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee ...
> Truthfully, the other reason I have the age split IS a selfish one and all about me me me! It has to do with looking way in the future to 12 years (hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


It's this "other" reason for not getting two puppies at the same time that I find the most objectionable. I never had a problem with raising three puppies around the same age (a brother and sister and another one who was 6 months younger). My mega problems came when they were all seniors. Even though they were healthy as pups and adults, the vet bills when they were seniiors were huge (one bill for Ringer alone was $4,000) - I've been paying off their bills for the past 2 years or so and will have another 5 years - I recently decreased the amount I was paying from $700 a month to $400 a month, and no, I've never regretted spending the money on them to keep them comfortable, to ensure they were maintaining a quality life.

BUT the biggest problem, one I'm still dealing with, is losing all three within a 9 month period. Ringer died shortly before his 13th birthday, the end of May 2008, Kelly who was 12-1/2, died July 31 of that year, and I lost Honey 3 months before her 14th birthday the beginning of March 2009. 

It's always hard to lose a dog, but to lose three of them in such a short period of time is incredibly difficult, I can't describe it. This also happened to me back in 2003 - JR died at age 13 in May and Too, 12-1/2 years old, dropped over dead 3 weeks later ... words can't describe the emotional upheaval - it's a tough process to go thru. 

My vote says WAIT awhile before adding a second dog to your family unless you add an older adult.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Same as others . . . WAIT!!! Bacon needs all the time and attention you can give him now - two pups are an insane amount of work - heck, ONE pup is an insane amount of work!! 

Another thing that you need to do if you have two young dogs is to limit their time together so they don't get too bonded to each other, and don't get more interested in being with other dogs than with people. Sure, it looks and sounds great to have to puppies playing and tiring each other out all the time, but there are problems with that. 

When I had a new puppy, I allowed only about an hour of supervised play and interaction between the pup and my older dog. The rest of the time they were separated, and I made sure that there was individual play time, walk time and training time with each. Took a ALL my time to address each dog's needs during this period - and my older dog is already pretty well trained, and does not have as high a need for excersice and interaction as my puppy, so I just cannot imagine the work you would need to put into two puppies, and how important it is for them during these sensitive developmental periods that the work is put into them.

Also getting two males so close in age can cause dominance struggles between them as they age. Your best bet would be to get another female as male/female is a better combination, but two males can get along fine too, especially if you allow enough of an age gap.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Having made the mistake of getting several dogs close together, I didn't get them all trained to do the things I wanted to with them. And, yes, then they get old at the same time. I lost two this year already and am very depressed. I look into the eyes of a 14 year old and a 9 year old every day knowing they do not have a long time with us either. It is a bummer!

I did rescue two dogs who are virtually the same age...around 2, so now I will be at it again! It is a lot of work to train both of those. And then there is the puppy. There is no way I could develop the youngster with another addition. Time and energy are finite... be kind to yourself and your dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would wait as well..Get Bacon where you want him, trained/out of that puppy stage, so he can teach a new puppy "good things" vs the "not so good things"

Something else to think about it,,I have lost two gsd's within the last year (and this is the second time I've gone thru this in my life), they were close in age, and seniors..it was gut wrenching to lose two that were close in age.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm glad you decided to wait. You'll be glad later that you did. 
Just as a side note you would be better off getting a puppy older then 8 weeks old, at 8 weeks they still have a lot to learn from the mother that helps them develop into a better dog.

I"m also interested to know why you think a female is high maintanence?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The high-maintenance comment about a female is, I believe, in reference to their heat cycles. The poster is from Europe where it is more common to leave pets intact.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

will do guys, its made up...im waiting it out...thanks guys


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Enjoy your little guy!! He is young yet and you will have a lot of fun bringing him up!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train and socialize the dog you have now. i would wait
untill my first dog is well trained and socialized before adding
another. it's hard trying to train two untrained dogs
especially pups. 

after reading your post further i see were you're
picking up a pup tomorrow. good luck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought it was common practice to get a pup at 8 weeks
old but not before 8 weeks old.



> Originally Posted By: crabbyI'm glad you decided to wait. You'll be glad later that you did.
> Just as a side note you would be better off getting a puppy older then 8 weeks old, at 8 weeks they still have a lot to learn from the mother that helps them develop into a better dog.
> 
> I"m also interested to know why you think a female is high maintanence?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RWhy are females more work than males?
> I think its the opposite!


as someone already mentioned - its the maintenance of heat cycles should you decide to leave them intact, should you decide to let her cycle a few times before spaying, and even if you decide to spay right off the bat, its more expensive (however, the 3rd reason i listed is likely not the case)

maintenance including, but not limited to: keeping her contained, keeping their current male contained, keeping other males away, dealing with personality and mood changes, keeping her clean if she doesnt do a good job on her own, keeping your home clean... not to mention, maintaining a litter properly should an "oops" happen.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RWhy are females more work than males?
> ...


Really? wow! I didnt know dogs get pms too!








Good thing I didnt get a female!
We would have one mad house!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, yes, PMS indeed. When cycling I have one bitch who jumps on top of the other one's crate and growls down at her. We always know when she is coming in!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(actually the OP is with the U.S. Military and got deployed to Belgium)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: myamom(actually the OP is with the U.S. Military and got deployed to Belgium)


Ah! Gotcha!!


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> after reading your post further i see were you're
> picking up a pup tomorrow. good luck.


yeah it was supoose to be today....i think w the time difference on the forum, it shows a little different...but yeah, i already called the breeder and told him i changed my mind, explained to him, and he agreed


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


yeah thats exactly what my wife was talking about, lol i couldnt beleieve it either


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with the decision. Puppies are A LOT of work. With one puppy it's exhausting but fun. With two it would just be exhausting - at least for me.

Enjoy your pup now. Let him grow up and then you can start the crazy process all over again. 

Btw, Bacon looks to be an awesome pup!

Oh, if you are still in Belgium in 2-3 years and still want a pup, I can refer you to a guy who breeds some pretty angry pups over there!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My youngest dog is 15 months and I was caring for a 9week old puppy for 2 weeks. It was a lot of work, and I only had her for 2 weeks!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

stunning dogs http://www.couppez.be/nos_bergers_allemands_107.htm I can see why you're tempted - hopefully he'll have another litter when you're ready for a pup!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Really nice looking dogs!


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha see what im saying, lol i even stopped by before posting this thread and looked at the pups....great looking dogs! but its alright, i told him the situation and he agreed what i was doing what right. so yeah, hopefully when ever were ready for a next one, he'll have a litter available


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know about your females, but mine is a great big drama queen! She has a very high maintenance personality.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BaconMayo
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Alto
> ...


Great decision from my POV. You're about to enter the phase with Bacon where he will make you pull the hair out of your head. It's like having a 3 year old child for the next 3-5 months. Zeus was an Angel when we got him at 4.5 months old...a month later he entered the "butt-head" phase which lasted until he was right around 8 months old. To deal with that with two dogs would be insane.

I was also tempted though to get a second GSD, possibly a rescue, but after thinking it through it simply doesn't make sense for us to do so and Zeus will remain the only dog in the house for now. He's plenty of work as is but I wouldn't want to feel like I cheated him of attention.


----------

